# Keeping Pritchard Nipples Clean



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I find myself in unchartered water here. I'm noticing my kids are refusing to drink their bottles on occasion, and I'm pretty sure it's because of the nipples. I've never had this many bottle babies before and, since I can't bleach out the nipples(specific no no according to what I've read) like I do the bottles, I'm not sure how to keep them clean. I rinse the bottles and nipples as soon as possible after every feeding and set them upside down in the drain rack, wash the bottles and nipples in hot, soapy water about every other day(using a nipple brush on the nipples when I rinse them), and fill the bottles with hot water with a healthy squirt of dish washing detergent and a few drops of bleach and let them sit overnight about every 3 to 4 days. What am I missing? Can I give the nipples a quick dip in bleach water?


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I guess you could. I rinse with hot water after a feeding then place the bottle and nipple in the fridge. This keeps it from getting rank. Then once a week I wash with soap and water. I've been using this method for years and never had a problem.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could try vinegar.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, I'll give that a try. Thanks!


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Boil them? That's what I did for my human baby 



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Boiling is not recommended because the heat can melt the latex nipple. Thanks, though.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I've boiled pritchards before


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Vinegar works ok but I've had babies refuse the nipple after being soaked in vinegar. I wonder if baking soda would work? Or peroxide?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

